# how much evidence is required for the spouse visa.



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
I am just about ready to send my visa application but I'm sort of stressing out at how much evidence I will need to put in for the application. My partner and I have actually been together for 6 years but I can only provide solid evidence for the past 3 years.

The things I have are:
1.3 bank statements to show the course of time that we have lived togrther over the past 3 years showing the sharing of rent, bills, food etc...

2. Council tax bill and water bill with both of our names on.

3. Gas and Electricity bills which are in my partners name but I have highlighted in my bank statements how we divided these.

4. Tenancy agreement our last address.

5. ticket stubs, itineray and travel stamps for when we have traveled together.

6.I have about 8 pages of photographs showing when we first met, my graduation, family hols, and friendhip groups

7. A wedding invitation addressed to us both - not too sure about this.

it is all my stuff though so I'm wondering whether it is enough and if I need my boyf to send me his bank statements etc....

Any suggestions would be welcomed i'm almost there and would like to send it off next week. 

Oh and also if any1 has applied from the UK how are you meant to pay. The embassy states that they don't accept cheques. Ive looked on the website but it seems a bit confusing. Do i send the money first before I post the application?

Cheers Heather.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Heather, 

If you haven't already done so, try using the search facility for spouse visa since I know that there have been several posts on this topic 

Can't help you with the payment since we didn't come in on that visa. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Elle20 (Apr 6, 2009)

It sounds like you have great evidence! And I would definitely include the wedding invitation as it shows your are accepted socially as a couple!
Good luck


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, looks like you've got it just about covered! You could also add some statutory declarations from family and friends.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

Dolly


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Yep, looks like you've got it just about covered! You could also add some statutory declarations from family and friends.
> 
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement
> 
> Dolly



I ve got a stat dec from my partners mother and also our hairdresser who is our friend. They are both the australian citizens that were required. Do you think I should get some more stat decs of other family members and friends. 

Thnks Heather


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Heather,

I guess it wouldn't hurt. The more documentation you can get, the better!

Dolly


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
I sent my defacto visa in May. Was assigned a case officer quite quickly. My partner and I have been together for seven years lived together for four years. I only sent in lease aggreements and council tax, plus statements from Australian friends and relatives. CO has asked me for more evidence like utility bills, so your list seems pretty good. We do have a three year old daughter together too. Unfortunately we don't have a joint bank accounts and nearly all bills my parter pays so has been tricky to find documents. I did consider sending photos of Bernie and me at our daughters birth & christening etc but thought they didn't want pics. We only decided to move back to Australia in January so didn't give much thought to keeping lots of paper evidence. Will be sending of Police checks this week and make appt for medical. I paid the visa charge by credit card, you just fill in your number on form about £660. Hope everthing moves on smoothly for you. 
Sarah



castleofnew said:


> Hi,
> I am just about ready to send my visa application but I'm sort of stressing out at how much evidence I will need to put in for the application. My partner and I have actually been together for 6 years but I can only provide solid evidence for the past 3 years.
> 
> The things I have are:
> ...


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

greenalice said:


> I did consider sending photos of Bernie and me at our daughters birth & christening etc *but thought they didn't want pics*.


I'm wondering where you got that impression? Having photographic evidence that you have been in the same place together is one of the best forms of proof there is! Nothing says "we're together" like pics of the two of you on vacation, at holidays, with each other's family etc.
They return pictures maybe because they think that they're doing you a favour by returning them so you can have them. I think in the past, all that stuff was kept though.


*castleofnew* - Sounds like you've pretty much got it covered. I'd throw in a copy of that wedding invitation too just for good measure. While I think there's such a thing as too much stuff I think you'd really have to put in A LOT of stuff for immi to look at it as a hassle to go through. I think people get too worried about putting too much stuff in and they sometimes don't put enough evidence in. Doing that will delay your application while immi waits for you to send in more stuff. 
Since we have a joint account we didn't send in bank statements, we just got a letter from the bank.

There's a few other people on a different immi forum that went through London but I don't know the specifics of how they paid. They both got their visa in less than two months.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

My CO sent an email to me which included this paragraph. 

'You should refer to Part 8 of the Partner Migration Booklet for the type of evidence you can provide to show your relationship is genuine. DO NOT include such items as videos, cassette tapes, compact discs, photographs, personal correspondence between you and your partner and no more than five statutory declarations from friends and family.' 

From what you have said I will send photos anyway, especially of us with our baby and holidays. I can copy and paste pics into word doc. She did say the evidence I provided was of good quality but just needed a bit more of it to support application. 



Megera said:


> I'm wondering where you got that impression? Having photographic evidence that you have been in the same place together is one of the best forms of proof there is! Nothing says "we're together" like pics of the two of you on vacation, at holidays, with each other's family etc.
> They return pictures maybe because they think that they're doing you a favour by returning them so you can have them. I think in the past, all that stuff was kept though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

greenalice said:


> My CO sent an email to me which included this paragraph.
> 
> 'You should refer to Part 8 of the Partner Migration Booklet for the type of evidence you can provide to show your relationship is genuine. DO NOT include such items as videos, cassette tapes, compact discs, photographs, personal correspondence between you and your partner


I can see not sending in videos and cassettes/discs but to be honest I think your case officer is a little off the mark here.
I know of couples that have had to send in their personal correspondence! (as in immi has asked for it!)

This is what my immigration advice people said to us (copied direct from their message) "Outline history of your relationship e.g. how and where you met, how your relationship developed, when you decided to marry/commence your
relationship, and courtship. *Evidence this with Photographs, Cards, Letters written to each other with stamped envelopes and emails.* "

The only reason I'm being so adamant about this is the fact that 1. We didn't have to send in any extra information and 2. We didn't need an interview. 
I'm not saying that there's a wrong way to apply but it seemed to us that we got it 100% right.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I will send off photos with other evidence. Have already outlined relationship history in original application. Thank you for advice. 



Megera said:


> I can see not sending in videos and cassettes/discs but to be honest I think your case officer is a little off the mark here.
> I know of couples that have had to send in their personal correspondence! (as in immi has asked for it!)
> 
> This is what my immigration advice people said to us (copied direct from their message) "Outline history of your relationship e.g. how and where you met, how your relationship developed, when you decided to marry/commence your
> ...


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Megera said:


> I can see not sending in videos and cassettes/discs but to be honest I think your case officer is a little off the mark here.
> I know of couples that have had to send in their personal correspondence! (as in immi has asked for it!)
> 
> This is what my immigration advice people said to us (copied direct from their message) "Outline history of your relationship e.g. how and where you met, how your relationship developed, when you decided to marry/commence your
> ...


Wooo hooooo!!!! Ive finished all of the application forms and evidence photocopying and collecting what a mammoth of a task. the application is in a envelope ready to post tomorrow. Thanks to everyone who has replied to my posts your advice has helped me enormously. Just gotta wait now. eeeee i'm sooooooo excited. xx


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> Hi
> I sent my defacto visa in May. Was assigned a case officer quite quickly. My partner and I have been together for seven years lived together for four years. I only sent in lease aggreements and council tax, plus statements from Australian friends and relatives. CO has asked me for more evidence like utility bills, so your list seems pretty good. We do have a three year old daughter together too. Unfortunately we don't have a joint bank accounts and nearly all bills my parter pays so has been tricky to find documents. I did consider sending photos of Bernie and me at our daughters birth & christening etc but thought they didn't want pics. We only decided to move back to Australia in January so didn't give much thought to keeping lots of paper evidence. Will be sending of Police checks this week and make appt for medical. I paid the visa charge by credit card, you just fill in your number on form about £660. Hope everthing moves on smoothly for you.
> Sarah


How quickly didn they assign you a case officer? Ive sent my application off yesterday and it should arrive at Austrlia House today. Also I forgot to put in that bloody form 80. It odes say on the checklist though that the department will request this from you so I assumed it would want it at a later date if needed.

I have included my police check. That form 80 is soooooo long. I'm thinking I might fill it in tonight and post it off tomorroe just to be on the safe side. 

Also my boyf went into ozzie Immigration in Darwin and they told him for us to put a cover letter in to ask to be bypassed the temp visa and get the permananet one straight away. Has any1 heard of this.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Also my boyf went into ozzie Immigration in Darwin and they told him for us to put a cover letter in to ask to be bypassed the temp visa and get the permananet one straight away. Has any1 heard of this.


Nope. I've heard though that if you get married (or have been married for a long time) or have children then you could have your temp. visa time shortened.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
I sent off my visa application on 26th May, recieved email from case officer on 5th June confiming they had recieved documents and requesting form 80 and meds and police checks. I am applying for PR straight off as we have a daughter together. 



castleofnew said:


> How quickly didn they assign you a case officer? Ive sent my application off yesterday and it should arrive at Austrlia House today. Also I forgot to put in that bloody form 80. It odes say on the checklist though that the department will request this from you so I assumed it would want it at a later date if needed.
> 
> I have included my police check. That form 80 is soooooo long. I'm thinking I might fill it in tonight and post it off tomorroe just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Also my boyf went into ozzie Immigration in Darwin and they told him for us to put a cover letter in to ask to be bypassed the temp visa and get the permananet one straight away. Has any1 heard of this.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Have just checked the guidlines copied this passage

'In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than 2 years from when you lodge your application. You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
• at the time you apply, you have been in a spouse relationship with your partner for 5 years or more, or 2 years or more where there are dependent children of your relationship; or
• your spouse was granted a Protection visa or a permanent visa under the humanitarian program and you were in the relationship before the visa was granted and this had been declared to the department at the time.

Hope this helps.



castleofnew said:


> How quickly didn they assign you a case officer? Ive sent my application off yesterday and it should arrive at Austrlia House today. Also I forgot to put in that bloody form 80. It odes say on the checklist though that the department will request this from you so I assumed it would want it at a later date if needed.
> 
> I have included my police check. That form 80 is soooooo long. I'm thinking I might fill it in tonight and post it off tomorroe just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Also my boyf went into ozzie Immigration in Darwin and they told him for us to put a cover letter in to ask to be bypassed the temp visa and get the permananet one straight away. Has any1 heard of this.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> Have just checked the guidlines copied this passage
> 
> 'In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than 2 years from when you lodge your application. You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
> • at the time you apply, you have been in a spouse relationship with your partner for 5 years or more, or 2 years or more where there are dependent children of your relationship; or
> ...



Did you specify that you wanted to appply for the permenant with a cover note. My boyf is going mad with me becuase i forgot to put it in. I also haven't done that form 80 because it said that you only needed to do it if the department requested it. I'm thinking of actually doing it and posting it off with the cover note. Ive been with my partner for 7 years so we should qualify for it i think. I'm soooo excited my appliction will have been recieved today. I can't stop thinking about it. When are you planning/hoping to go?

Heather


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi

You apply for a temporary and permanent visa at the one time on the same application form 47SP. I checked my photocopies of it and there wasn't a particular box to tick for one or the other, so I assume what happens is they grant you the temporary spouse visa then in 2 years you are granted permanent visa. I didn't actually add a cover not asking for PR straight off, I assumed they would see we had a child and would make a judgement. With hindsight maybe I should of added a cover note like yourself. I may send an email to the Case Officer to check. No harm in filling in form 80 then you can send it as soon as they ask. My other half handed his notice in a couple of weeks ago and finishes work end of Aug. He will go back to Aus then to start a new job so hopefully we will follow a couple of weeks later. I am looking forward to move although my mum is devastated, especially taking her only grandchild to other side of world. On the other hand Bernie's mum is over the moon we are moving back to Aus. Don't know if this helps but I did send an email to migration dept a week or two after appl sent to check they recieved it, then I heard from CO couple of days later. 

Sarah


castleofnew said:


> Did you specify that you wanted to appply for the permenant with a cover note. My boyf is going mad with me becuase i forgot to put it in. I also haven't done that form 80 because it said that you only needed to do it if the department requested it. I'm thinking of actually doing it and posting it off with the cover note. Ive been with my partner for 7 years so we should qualify for it i think. I'm soooo excited my appliction will have been recieved today. I can't stop thinking about it. When are you planning/hoping to go?
> 
> Heather


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> Hi
> 
> You apply for a temporary and permanent visa at the one time on the same application form 47SP. I checked my photocopies of it and there wasn't a particular box to tick for one or the other, so I assume what happens is they grant you the temporary spouse visa then in 2 years you are granted permanent visa. I didn't actually add a cover not asking for PR straight off, I assumed they would see we had a child and would make a judgement. With hindsight maybe I should of added a cover note like yourself. I may send an email to the Case Officer to check. No harm in filling in form 80 then you can send it as soon as they ask. My other half handed his notice in a couple of weeks ago and finishes work end of Aug. He will go back to Aus then to start a new job so hopefully we will follow a couple of weeks later. I am looking forward to move although my mum is devastated, especially taking her only grandchild to other side of world. On the other hand Bernie's mum is over the moon we are moving back to Aus. Don't know if this helps but I did send an email to migration dept a week or two after appl sent to check they recieved it, then I heard from CO couple of days later.
> 
> Sarah


Thanks for the tip I think I will do that too to hurry them along a bit. Is it just the e-mail on the london immigration page I assume? Yeah I'll fill that form in tonight and have incase they need it. I didn't actually put a cover note in my Boyf told me to but I forgot. I kind of said a similar thing to him about I'm sure they can assess how long we have been together themselves.

I'm reallly hoping to go at end of August too Ive handed in my notice at work. Brad went in March so I'm really missing him. It's made me get my arse into gear as he went into aus immi in Darwin and they said the application would take 3 - 6 months I was like crappppp.....
where abouts are you heading back to in OZ?


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I just used that email address on immi page. Bernie is from Brisbane, all his friends and family are there too. I have only been once in 2005. We went for his best friends wedding. I really liked it although we only went in Sept so wasn't too hot. Beaches were fantastic. We went for 3/4 weeks and when we got back to UK I was pregnant! Must be the Aussie climate. I know Bernie is looking forward to going home. I met him while he was over here in 2002. He was only planning on staying a couple of years but met me!! Hoping that everything works out once we get there, although I guess because he already has friends and family there it will be easier to settle into a normal life. I will let you know how quickly migration process my form 80. I sent off for police check last week and arranged medical for two weeks time. So hopefully things moving along ok. 

Sarah



castleofnew said:


> Thanks for the tip I think I will do that too to hurry them along a bit. Is it just the e-mail on the london immigration page I assume? Yeah I'll fill that form in tonight and have incase they need it. I didn't actually put a cover note in my Boyf told me to but I forgot. I kind of said a similar thing to him about I'm sure they can assess how long we have been together themselves.
> 
> I'm reallly hoping to go at end of August too Ive handed in my notice at work. Brad went in March so I'm really missing him. It's made me get my arse into gear as he went into aus immi in Darwin and they said the application would take 3 - 6 months I was like crappppp.....
> where abouts are you heading back to in OZ?


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> Yes, I just used that email address on immi page. Bernie is from Brisbane, all his friends and family are there too. I have only been once in 2005. We went for his best friends wedding. I really liked it although we only went in Sept so wasn't too hot. Beaches were fantastic. We went for 3/4 weeks and when we got back to UK I was pregnant! Must be the Aussie climate. I know Bernie is looking forward to going home. I met him while he was over here in 2002. He was only planning on staying a couple of years but met me!! Hoping that everything works out once we get there, although I guess because he already has friends and family there it will be easier to settle into a normal life. I will let you know how quickly migration process my form 80. I sent off for police check last week and arranged medical for two weeks time. So hopefully things moving along ok.
> 
> Sarah


hi,
Ive got a case officer now woo hoo!!! Yeah they said I needed to provide some more evidence of my partners bank statements from 2003-2004 as proof of our long relationship and that this would make me eligable for the permanent visa. Going for my medicals next week I have to have the full lot the x-ray, HIV and medical it's not cheap. 
I asked about the form 80 as my case officer didn't mention it but she has told me to post it to them as well now. I'm sooooo excited that the ball is rolling now. Have you had any reply yet since doing your meds/form 80?

Heather


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Heather

That sounds really good. I had a call from my case officer a couple of weeks ago about my daughters visa. She said there would be no problems with the extra evidence I had sent and hopefully all should be approved in August. Had meds and x-ray last week, and recieved my police check which I forwarded to immi. Just have to wait now! Will be sorting out removals, we are not taking a great deal so hoping to just use about 10 tea boxes, not wanting to spend more than £500 really. I'm also sorting out a facebook page for friends and family to keep them updated on how we settle in. You sound to have everything covered at the moment. I did go to the Aus job expo in London last weekend, although it was mainly for medical and engineering jobs. I am hoping to sort out work for myself once we have settled in and organised childcare. How about you?

Sarah


castleofnew said:


> hi,
> Ive got a case officer now woo hoo!!! Yeah they said I needed to provide some more evidence of my partners bank statements from 2003-2004 as proof of our long relationship and that this would make me eligable for the permanent visa. Going for my medicals next week I have to have the full lot the x-ray, HIV and medical it's not cheap.
> I asked about the form 80 as my case officer didn't mention it but she has told me to post it to them as well now. I'm sooooo excited that the ball is rolling now. Have you had any reply yet since doing your meds/form 80?
> 
> Heather


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> Hi Heather
> 
> That sounds really good. I had a call from my case officer a couple of weeks ago about my daughters visa. She said there would be no problems with the extra evidence I had sent and hopefully all should be approved in August. Had meds and x-ray last week, and recieved my police check which I forwarded to immi. Just have to wait now! Will be sorting out removals, we are not taking a great deal so hoping to just use about 10 tea boxes, not wanting to spend more than £500 really. I'm also sorting out a facebook page for friends and family to keep them updated on how we settle in. You sound to have everything covered at the moment. I did go to the Aus job expo in London last weekend, although it was mainly for medical and engineering jobs. I am hoping to sort out work for myself once we have settled in and organised childcare. How about you?
> 
> Sarah


I'm heading to Darwin to meet up with Brad. I'm going to spend about 4 weeks there with his family. Then we are going to do some travelling around oz to see where we would both like to settle. When I was researching teaching jobs it looked like you needed to know what state you wanted to settle in before applying. Some states seem to have different processes. We both thought it would be good to do some travelling and explore the type of place we want to live. And also this is something we have really wanted to do as well before settling down properly. 

Since Brad left I have been living with a friend and have packed and oragnised most of my stuff away at my parents who have kindly agreed to look after it for me. Not going to take much with me and when we get settled I'm going to oragnise with my parents to ship it for me.
My boyf shipped over about 10 big boxes of stuff when he left in March I think that cost him roughly about £500. He just recieved them last week though.

How was the expo? I got the e-mail for that but it was too late. Once I'm over there I'm going to start researching jobs ive done a bit already and see what happens. 
That sounds cool that you'll be processed in August. I really hope that I get processed for august/september.

I'mmmm sooooo excited!!!!!

Good luck it's the waiting thats the worst.xx


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds great seeing the different parts of Australia first. I too am a teacher, the expo wasn't much use for teaching. I have sorted out my academic transcripts for Uni and professional references for last 5 years. Those are the requirements for Queensland as far as I can see. I will wait till we get there to sort out registration, I believe It can take about 8 weeks. Did you request 2 copies of your police check? I did, as I thought it would be needed for teaching. We hope to buy a house within 6 months of getting there so once I know where we are living will sort out work. I'm hoping I'll get a few months to enjoy the Brisbane spring/summer before thinking of going back to teaching. Do you know which shipping company your boyfriend used? I was going to use PSS, they were about £500 for ten boxes. 



castleofnew said:


> I'm heading to Darwin to meet up with Brad. I'm going to spend about 4 weeks there with his family. Then we are going to do some travelling around oz to see where we would both like to settle. When I was researching teaching jobs it looked like you needed to know what state you wanted to settle in before applying. Some states seem to have different processes. We both thought it would be good to do some travelling and explore the type of place we want to live. And also this is something we have really wanted to do as well before settling down properly.
> 
> Since Brad left I have been living with a friend and have packed and oragnised most of my stuff away at my parents who have kindly agreed to look after it for me. Not going to take much with me and when we get settled I'm going to oragnise with my parents to ship it for me.
> My boyf shipped over about 10 big boxes of stuff when he left in March I think that cost him roughly about £500. He just recieved them last week though.
> ...


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> That sounds great seeing the different parts of Australia first. I too am a teacher, the expo wasn't much use for teaching. I have sorted out my academic transcripts for Uni and professional references for last 5 years. Those are the requirements for Queensland as far as I can see. I will wait till we get there to sort out registration, I believe It can take about 8 weeks. Did you request 2 copies of your police check? I did, as I thought it would be needed for teaching. We hope to buy a house within 6 months of getting there so once I know where we are living will sort out work. I'm hoping I'll get a few months to enjoy the Brisbane spring/summer before thinking of going back to teaching. Do you know which shipping company your boyfriend used? I was going to use PSS, they were about £500 for ten boxes.


Not too sure but i'll ask him. Yeah I got a second police check. Are your academic transcripts just your degree certificates? Did you have to get references for the past 5 years. Ive only been teaching for 3 years? What do you teach primary/secondary and what subject. I think I may read up a bit more about this jobswise. Do you have nay useful sites I could look at?

Cheers Heather.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

No, I had to contact the universities I studied at and ask them for my academic transcripts. It details your marks over the three years. Portsmouth Uni charged £35 for it to be certified, but Southampton uni do not offer certified transcript for PGCE course. They just wrote a letter confirming I was a student and passed teaching practices etc. This is inaddition to your degree certificates. I rang my last school and asked for a professional reference, and I will take one from my current employer. I have been on supply contract for 2 years as I wanted flexibility with a young child, although I have been with same school for year and a half now. I am secondary Geography trained but have been in special needs for 10 years. I am hoping to continue in this area if possible. I have only looked at Queensland College of Teachers website and downloaded Application for Teacher Registration Form. They set out criteria for overseas teachers, what evidence you need to bring with you etc. I guess all the Australian states will have similar websites. I have made decision to leave all my teaching resources at my mum's as I'm not sure they will be appropiate. Will have to start learning all about Australian geography and history!



castleofnew said:


> Not too sure but i'll ask him. Yeah I got a second police check. Are your academic transcripts just your degree certificates? Did you have to get references for the past 5 years. Ive only been teaching for 3 years? What do you teach primary/secondary and what subject. I think I may read up a bit more about this jobswise. Do you have nay useful sites I could look at?
> 
> Cheers Heather.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> No, I had to contact the universities I studied at and ask them for my academic transcripts. It details your marks over the three years. Portsmouth Uni charged £35 for it to be certified, but Southampton uni do not offer certified transcript for PGCE course. They just wrote a letter confirming I was a student and passed teaching practices etc. This is inaddition to your degree certificates. I rang my last school and asked for a professional reference, and I will take one from my current employer. I have been on supply contract for 2 years as I wanted flexibility with a young child, although I have been with same school for year and a half now. I am secondary Geography trained but have been in special needs for 10 years. I am hoping to continue in this area if possible. I have only looked at Queensland College of Teachers website and downloaded Application for Teacher Registration Form. They set out criteria for overseas teachers, what evidence you need to bring with you etc. I guess all the Australian states will have similar websites. I have made decision to leave all my teaching resources at my mum's as I'm not sure they will be appropiate. Will have to start learning all about Australian geography and history!


I teach secondary art hmmmm i'm wondering whether I should do this as well I have never heard of it. I thought your certificates would be enough to show your qualifications. Did you get a reference of the head at your schools or HOD?

I'll check stuff out cheers.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

castleofnew said:


> I teach secondary art hmmmm i'm wondering whether I should do this as well I have never heard of it. I thought your certificates would be enough to show your qualifications. Did you get a reference of the head at your schools or HOD?
> 
> I'll check stuff out cheers.


Actually I think i'm defo going to do this. Did you get a ref from your hod and headteacher from all of the schools you worked in? Do you need one defo from the head. It's just at my old school it's closing down and I only worked with the head there for a short period of time I don't think he will even remember me. He manages 2 schools so I reckon it will hard to track him down.

I might ask one of the deputy's instead. what do you reckon?

Thnks Heather


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Heather

I have a reference from the supply agency I work for now, and the school I have been at for year and a half on supply. I contacted the school I left in London when I became pregnant, the head was happy to write a reference. Queensland ask for professional ref for employers in last five years. As I worked in a small school the head knew me, I would think HOD is perfectly fine as they are your line mananger. I would say get all the paperwork done now before you leave as it is harder to sort once you get in Aus. Better to have more information than less. 

Sarah




castleofnew said:


> Actually I think i'm defo going to do this. Did you get a ref from your hod and headteacher from all of the schools you worked in? Do you need one defo from the head. It's just at my old school it's closing down and I only worked with the head there for a short period of time I don't think he will even remember me. He manages 2 schools so I reckon it will hard to track him down.
> 
> I might ask one of the deputy's instead. what do you reckon?
> 
> Thnks Heather


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> Hi Heather
> 
> I have a reference from the supply agency I work for now, and the school I have been at for year and a half on supply. I contacted the school I left in London when I became pregnant, the head was happy to write a reference. Queensland ask for professional ref for employers in last five years. As I worked in a small school the head knew me, I would think HOD is perfectly fine as they are your line mananger. I would say get all the paperwork done now before you leave as it is harder to sort once you get in Aus. Better to have more information than less.
> 
> Sarah


Right I'm on the case got the academic transcripts rolling waiting for an e-mail form both uni's with the application form.

I'm getting a reference from my current Head and HOD and also my old HOD.

I hope that'll be ok. Jeez thanks for highlighting this to me. I did research it all ages ago but have been so caught up with the visa that this has been the last thing on my mind.

Heather xx


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

No worries

Will let you know when our visa is approved. Hopefully next month! Sounds like you have everything sorted. Good luck!

Take care 
Sarah 



castleofnew said:


> Right I'm on the case got the academic transcripts rolling waiting for an e-mail form both uni's with the application form.
> 
> I'm getting a reference from my current Head and HOD and also my old HOD.
> 
> ...


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

greenalice said:


> No worries
> 
> Will let you know when our visa is approved. Hopefully next month! Sounds like you have everything sorted. Good luck!
> 
> ...


There is a guy on here in another thread who sent his application of same time as me and he got his visa today. He sent everthing off together I wish I had done the same. To me that is bloody quick. Yeah take care too and keep me posted. 

Heatherxx


----------



## jacbaye (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like you have pretty much everything you need there.

I put together a timeline detailing when and how we met, and mentioned every birthday, wedding, christening, holiday etc we went to together to show relationship details, 

Financial details were the tricky bit and when we first put in the application they were happy to give me a temporary residence visa and advised that if I could provide more evidence of joint financial dependance that they could get me a permanent visa - in the end I had to go to my bank and get them to dig out the earliest bank statements I had and managed to find evidence of me paying my half of our first holiday away together which did the trick. 

I think if you are close to being able to go for a permanent visa they are happy to let you send in additional evidence to clinch it.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

hi Heather

Good news. I had a phone call from my case officer yesterday confirming that my PR visa had been approved :clap2:. Going to send off our passports next week! Boxes arrived yesterday for shipping. Went through PSS International. 10 tea cartons £432, door to door Guildford to Brisbane. They are big boxes too should be plenty of storage. I did send an email last fri to migration dept asking if they had recieved my meds and police checks as I hadn't heard anything. Then I get a call yesterday. i guess it pays to keep on top of them. Bernie has booked his flight for the 24th August, he got the job he applied for which is fantastic. Charlotte and I will fly out about 15th Sept. Hows things going with your application?



castleofnew said:


> There is a guy on here in another thread who sent his application of same time as me and he got his visa today. He sent everthing off together I wish I had done the same. To me that is bloody quick. Yeah take care too and keep me posted.
> 
> Heatherxx


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey thats brilliant news. I had my medicals 2 weeks ago so waiting for that to got through and then it's a waiting game. did you recieve an e-mail too or was it just a phone call? How long did you have to wait after the medicals? some people have said it takes about a month so thats what i'm hoping. Whe did you do your meds?

I'm soooo pleased for you good luck!!!!!

Heather xxx



greenalice said:


> hi Heather
> 
> 
> Good news. I had a phone call from my case officer yesterday confirming that my PR visa had been approved :clap2:. Going to send off our passports next week! Boxes arrived yesterday for shipping. Went through PSS International. 10 tea cartons £432, door to door Guildford to Brisbane. They are big boxes too should be plenty of storage. I did send an email last fri to migration dept asking if they had recieved my meds and police checks as I hadn't heard anything. Then I get a call yesterday. i guess it pays to keep on top of them. Bernie has booked his flight for the 24th August, he got the job he applied for which is fantastic. Charlotte and I will fly out about 15th Sept. Hows things going with your application?


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
I had medicals done on 2nd July. SO yes about a month. I also recieved an email from my case officer the next day after the phone call confirming visa approval and asking for passports to be sent. So I'm sure yours will be similar time frame. Am certainly looking forward to the better weather in Queensland, our summer has been horrible. Have been out and bought some nice summer skirts and tops in the sale this week. Looking for the summer sale stock to take over. Take care. Sarah 


castleofnew said:


> Hey thats brilliant news. I had my medicals 2 weeks ago so waiting for that to got through and then it's a waiting game. did you recieve an e-mail too or was it just a phone call? How long did you have to wait after the medicals? some people have said it takes about a month so thats what i'm hoping. Whe did you do your meds?
> 
> I'm soooo pleased for you good luck!!!!!
> 
> Heather xxx


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey I got my visa woo hooooo!!!!!






greenalice said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I had medicals done on 2nd July. SO yes about a month. I also recieved an email from my case officer the next day after the phone call confirming visa approval and asking for passports to be sent. So I'm sure yours will be similar time frame. Am certainly looking forward to the better weather in Queensland, our summer has been horrible. Have been out and bought some nice summer skirts and tops in the sale this week. Looking for the summer sale stock to take over. Take care. Sarah


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats Castle, be sure to update the Timeline thread in the sticky posts

:cheer2:



castleofnew said:


> Hey I got my visa woo hooooo!!!!!


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hi,
> I am just about ready to send my visa application but I'm sort of stressing out at how much evidence I will need to put in for the application. My partner and I have actually been together for 6 years but I can only provide solid evidence for the past 3 years.
> 
> The things I have are:
> ...


Looks like you have pretty much got it covered. I applied for spouse visa in UK in Feb of this year. I sent a massive pile of evidence - I even included phone bills and highlighted phone calls to each other showing contact! I also included old e emails - either addressed to both of us or talking about something that involved both of us. We paid for it by visa - just input card details on form. They take money almost straight away - I also got my medicals in advance to speed up the process. It worked because I lodged my application - then sent police check 8 days later - on day 9 I received e mail to say that I had been granted visa!


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Heather

Congratulations:juggle: All systems GO! lane:

Sarah x


castleofnew said:


> Hey I got my visa woo hooooo!!!!!


----------

